# Photo Gallery: 2011 Qatar Motor Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added a photo gallery of the Audi stand and stands from other Volkswagen Group brand (Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Volkswagen) presented this week at the Qatar Motor Show. As you can see from the pics, Audi showed its red version of the e-tron Spyder concept along with the new A6. Nothing all-new was shown.

Much was the same for its VAG siblings with the exception of Volkswagen who showed off a new concept dubbed XL1 as well as a "road" version of the Touareg Paris-to-Dakar racer and a Gold edition of the Touareg with enough plated yellow to make any 1990s era Lexus dealer proud.










Check out more photos in our photo gallery via the link below.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

